# yellow river



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

went to yellow river to try and fill a gator tag,came close but just cant seem to seal the deal.anyway gators would not cooperate so i thought i would try to capture some catfish .eased up to a good log jam and too my surprise landed a 21" redfish and then a nice striper!30 minutes or so thr river filled with mullet,first cast came up with three,second cast caught the biggest deadhead i've ever wrapped up!needless to say 12' castnet torn to hell and back!well by that time i had all the fun i could stand for ont night and called it quits


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

If you mind me asking how far up the river(area) did you catch the red?


----------



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> If you mind me asking how far up the river(area) did you catch the red?


up near the ramp at the end of ward basin rd.i think they call it browns


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got 2 stingrays way up alabama river around dixi river landing a while back, then this past weekend I caught a sail cat way up the apalachicola river, pretty cool catching saltwater fish in freshwater


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> I got 2 stingrays way up alabama river around dixi river landing a while back, then this past weekend I caught a sail cat way up the apalachicola river, pretty cool catching saltwater fish in freshwater


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure there are freshwater stingrays....seen Jeremy Wade catch them on River Monsters! :thumbup:


----------



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

i was trying to catch them flatheads you were talking about,no luck with them but still managed a nice dinner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

there are freshwater stingrays just not here in the us, another thing if there is alot of mullet in the river the flatheads will be hard to catch, they will be filling up on the mullet


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Hey Cathunter, I heard them Flatheads were pretty good to eat, anything to it?:chef:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Comparable to grouper if prepared right


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Donald811 said:


> Hey Cathunter, I heard them Flatheads were pretty good to eat, anything to it?:chef:


We eat them all the time we just cut the big fillets into thin stripes or "fingers" and fry em' up. Their great IMO...


----------

